
The Edge of Horror - wormold
http://www.nybooks.com/blogs/nyrblog/2015/sep/18/william-sloane-edge-of-horror/
======
YeGoblynQueenne
_" One chapter of To Walk the Night is titled “Cras Amet Qui Numquam Amavit,”
which means—loosely translated—“Let him love tomorrow who has never loved, and
let him who has loved, love tomorrow.” It’s interesting to me that the English
translation is eleven words longer than the Latin, speaking to that language’s
admirable brevity."_

Well, not quite. That chapter title is only half of the latin phrase, the
whole of which constitutes "the opening lines of an anonymous Latin lyric
titled The Vigil of Venus (3rd century A.D.)". The whole phrase goes:

cras amet qui numquam amavit quique amavit cras amet

Taken from here:
[http://www.fowlesbooks.com/ourjohn.htm](http://www.fowlesbooks.com/ourjohn.htm)

Which also says that it's used as the last line in a book called "The Magus"
by one John Fowles. (Honestly no idea who the chap is)

And of course, as these things go, "the English translation" can be as long or
short as the skill of the translator makes it; there is no one translation
that is exactly right.

Someone's Google-fu let them down on this one, mefears.

~~~
theoh
John Fowles wrote the very famous book "The French Lieutenant's Woman". At
least it's famous in the UK. It was made into a successful film in 1981. The
Magus appears to have been filmed as well, but in the 60s.

This goes beyond a failure of google-fu, surely. Most European languages have
about the same information density as Latin so I have no idea where the idea
that Latin is particularly concise came from.

------
tptacek
Neato. May read.

I have a weird (to me) affinity for the tropes of Lovecraft horror, but I
can't get past the writing. I'd be happy for other recommendations, besides
Sloane, of things that touched on the same theme but with tighter writing.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
"Resume with Monsters" by William Browning Spencer is kind of like a slacker
version of Carlie Stross's Laundry Files novels.

And Alan Moore did a lovecraftian graphic novel set in the current era called
Neonomicon

~~~
kevinmchugh
Fair warning, Neonomicon has Moore's...usual uncomfortable fascinations turned
up to the max.

